# Wie weit sind Radon Hardteils belastbar?



## c0rtez (9. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wie sind eigentlich eure Erfahrungen bei den Hardtails.
Mich würde mal interessieren wie weit man mit denen gehen kann, bis es an die Materialschädigung geht.

Als Beispiel, hier n YouTube Video. Solche geschichte wie ab 2,15 machbar, oder lieber sein lassen?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfBplQErFjg&feature=player_embedded"]Colours of Autumn - doin' my thing      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Ist jetzt auch tatsächlich nur ne reine Frage aus Interesse, ich fange gerade an und bin weit davon entfernt sowas zu schaffen.
Habe ein Radon ZR Team 7.0

PS
Übrigens ist das gesamte Video sehenswert.


----------



## log11 (9. Juni 2012)

Ich mÃ¶chte mal behaupten, daÃ bei der Fahrweise die Materialbelastung fÃ¼r ein HT der 1000â¬ Klasse nicht zu hoch ist.
Allerdings kann der Typ auch echt fahren. Schau mal was der mit Armen und Beinen abfedert. Der limitierende Faktor dÃ¼rfte wie so oft der Fahrer sein. Ich wÃ¼rde mir das unabhÃ¤ngig vom Material jedenfalls nicht zutrauen....Respekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (9. Juni 2012)

Der Typ im Video hat ein Freeride Hardtail von Alutech, da ist der Rahmen wesentlich schwere/stabiler, als bei einem normalen Hardtail(Radon), außerdem darf man im Freeride Hardtail eine Federgabel mit mehr Federweg als im normalen Hardtail einbauen.
Also lass es und kauf dir ein Enduro, aka Radon Slide ED !


----------



## c0rtez (10. Juni 2012)

OK

Wie gesagt, ich bin weit davon entfernt so gut zu sein wie der Kerl. Ich denke bis ich annähernd soweit bin wie der habe ich mein Hardtail ohnehin schon gegen ein Fully ersetzt.

Wollte halt einfach nur mal wissen wie weit man mit einem Hardtail gehen kann und das Video ist glaub ich ein gutes Beispiel für ne relative hohe Materialbelastung aber halt noch nicht so hoch wie bei nem richtig krassen Downhill.


----------



## Andcream (10. Juni 2012)

Wenn man schon fragt wie weit man mit seinem ZR Hardtail gehen kann hat man für mich schon das falsche Rad. 

Wenn du solche Sachen machen willst kauf dir gleich ein anderes Rad. Auch wenn du es jetzt noch nicht kannst. So ist es ja noch schlimmer. Ohne richtige Technik landest du viel härter.
Ist ja auch nicht nur der Rahmen der das aushalten soll. Laufräder, Gabel..usw..sind für andere Einsatzzwecke gedacht und werden sowas nicht lange mitmachen


----------



## Sven_Kiel (10. Juni 2012)

Genau...der limitierende Faktor ist doch meistens der Fahrer und nicht das Material. Zu den Radon hardtails sei angemerkt, dass sie aber durchaus haltbare Rahmen haben und für den Otto-Normalbiker sehr empfehlenswert sind. Mein erstes MTB mit Federgabel war auch eins und es hat ziemlich viele "Schweinereien" überlebt.


----------



## c0rtez (10. Juni 2012)

Och Leute,

es ist ein reines *Interessen* Ding. Es interessiert mich schlicht weg, wie weit man mit einem gewissen Material geht bis man etwas neues benötigt.

Warum sollte ich mir jetzt schon ein Rad kaufen, was so etwas aushält wenn ich noch nicht einmal weiß, ob ich da jemals hinkomme.

Für das was ich aktuell mache ist mein Hardtail genau richtig. Ich habe schlicht und ergreifend Interesse es zu wissen, aber keine Ambitionen kurzfristig in diese Richtung zu gehen.

PS
Oh Gott wie peinlich, ich sehe gerade das ich im Threadtitel Hardtail mit e geschrieben habe, wie bin ich denn auf so eine Grappe gekommen.

EDIT:
@ Sven, dein Beitrag ist zeitlich beim Schreiben dazwischen grutscht.


----------



## Andcream (10. Juni 2012)

Und was sollen wir jetzt sagen? Du darfst 18,45cm hoch und 56,67 weit springen dann gehts kaputt?
Was neues benötigt man dann wenn man was anderes vor hat damit zu machen! Und nicht erst wenn man kurz davor ist es kaputt zu machen.
Ich kauf mir ein Enduro wenn ich vor hab sowas mal zu machen....ich kauf mir ein Race Hardtail wenn ich vor hab schnell zu fahren....ich kauf mir aber kein ZR Team nur weil ich noch nicht fahren kann und damit Enduro zu fahren zu lernen 

Also irgendwie blöde fragen wie weit du damit gehen kannst bevor es kaputt geht. 
Aber ich würde zu deiner Frage dann sagen: Nein, für sowas im Video ist es nicht gemacht und ich glaube das wird es nicht lange aushalten. Aushalten wird es normale Fahrweise auf der Strasse,Feldwege,Singeltrails...usw.


----------



## Max_V (10. Juni 2012)

@Mxandi: Dann hab ich mir jetzt gerade das falsche Bike gekauft. Das ist gar nicht gut.

@c0rtez: Üben, Üben, Üben, wenn du an die Grenze des Bikes kommst wirst du es merken und kannst dir ein besseres kaufen. Bis jemand so gut ist vergehen einige Jahre, du hast etliche Stürze hinter dir und dein derzeitiges Bike ist sowieso lange schon nicht mehr in deinem Besitz.

@all: die persönlichen Vorlieben beim Biken muß man erst herausfinden. Da ist meist am Anfang das HT. Einige bleiben hier..
Will man jetzt Racen kommt ein Racefully und ein Ultraleichtes HT...
Will man jedoch Touren, kommt das Tourenfully...
Man(n) entdeckt das Abfahren: Über Stock und Stein macht mehr und mehr Spaß also kommt... usw.usf.


Wie stabil die Ihre Bikes bauen, das weiß Radon bzw. der Hersteller. Da musst du den Fragen. In den jeweiligen Kategorien sicher üngefähr mit den gleichen Testkriterien. Und die Anzahl an Rahmen brüchen..die Statistiken werden auch alle ähnlich sein. Denke Radon kann sich nicht trauen absoluten Schrott zu verkaufen. Die wollen ja nicht bewusst Menschenleben gefährden!!!


----------

